
Is Coffee Sabotaging Your Energy and Performance? - flocial
http://blog.myneurogym.com/is-coffee-sabotaging-your-performance
======
corysama
This is a long-form sales page.

That's why it drones on and on in tiny paragraphs about stuff that's mostly
common knowledge and with little cheerleader phrases tossed in on their own.
It does give some actionable advice eventually (cycle on and off caffeine in a
period of your choosing, less than 3 weeks). But, it's all a lead-in to the
signup referral link at the very end.

------
Evan_Hellmuth
This article could be summarized in a non-lossy way as follows: “caffeine
tolerance exists.”

